# Great way to kick-start 2018



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Great way to kick-start 2018
As a Florida native who has been fishing the fabulous Florida Middle Grounds and vicinity for well over forty years I can testify, first hand, that 2017 was one of the best years ever for fishing the 460 square mile underwater ridges of the gently sloping continental shelf off the west coast of Florida we call the Florida Middle Grounds. Virtually every Florida Fisherman ll, Hubbard's Marina, overnight trip brought back catches in the thousands of pounds. I know! I was on most of them. Middle Grounds fishing in the seventies & eighties was outstanding I know! I was there. It still is! With 52 Florida Fisherman overnight trips scheduled for 2018, this is going to be a year for the record books. For those who have never fished the Florida Middle Grounds you have absolutely no ideas what you are missing. 


Each and every overnight trip, thanks to guest and crew, is an adventure to remember. The guest on these trips are serious fishermen/women and it shows, they are the best! In addition, the crew have been working together for years. Will, Jon, and Tammy are as serious as it gets. And, speaking of serious, The Florida's two Captains, Captain Garett Hubbard, and Captain Bryon Holland, are as good as they come. They know their business and do it well!
The first overnight trip of the year, 1/5/18, has been highly anticipated for many months, after all, for the first time in months, we can legally keep both trigger fish as well as the mighty amber jack. Unfortunately I was not able to go on this trip. Hope to have on the water pictures & video of the 1/12/18 trip. Thanks to the Florida's fishing coach, Mr. John Martin, & Captain Dylan Hubbard, for providing outstanding pictures of overnight trip number one:


And what a trip it was!
First up...Friday night:













Saturday brought more of the same:

















Back at the dock:




2017 may have been 'one of the best years ever.' But look out 2018...record books are made to be shattered:

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

most excellent.
thanks for sharing in what looked like an exhilarating trip.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! Thanks to John Martin for taking the pictures. That 34 stuff was just too cold for this old man. Hope to go 1/12, and 1/19. Love the challenge of doing video, believe me...it is a challenge. Best! BH


----------



## skiffdude (Dec 4, 2017)

what does a trip like that cost?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Boat, meals, and taxes swill run around $400.00. Regulars club members get a huge discount. 
Suggest calling Hubbard's Marina for exact prices...(727) 393-1947


----------

